# Emini Trading/Mentoring - Any Perth members?



## BaseJump (23 February 2009)

Iam very new to the stock market and eminis.
Iam looking for any Perth emini traders and anyone that would be interested in mentoring me in this area.
Thanks.


----------



## Blake H (24 November 2009)

It is not difficult to become an emini trader, although it can be much harder to become a consistently profitable one. There are only a few basic things one needs to do to start a career of an emini day trader. Some brokers offer better margins than others. That's also a very important thing to consider when choosing a broker.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 November 2009)

So should he sign up to you Blake? Or are you going to offer him a free "education" ?


----------

